# Python IDLE



## ZombieBeefchunk (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys. Can anyone give me a little guidance on getting a good Python IDLE going on FreeBSD? I can't seem to figure it out  I have it on my netbook running Linux but that was pretty easy to set up and I'm a total novice with FreeBSD.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 29, 2011)

What's an IDLE?


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm guessing you mean IDE?  What are you looking for?  I find vi/emacs are more powerful then IDEs like Eclipse, but to each his own.  vi is in the base system.  If you wanted emacs/eclipse you could do 
`% cd /usr/ports/editors/emacs && sudo make install clean` or `% cd /usr/ports/java/eclipse && sudo make install clean`.


----------



## ZombieBeefchunk (Jul 29, 2011)

Integrated DeveLopment Environment. That's how it is on my netbook running Linux. It's a shell, I guess, that you can write code in and execute with rather than typing python in the terminal and doing it that way.


----------



## ZombieBeefchunk (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool. I'll check that out. I'll be able to run that from within Gnome or?


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 29, 2011)

OK, now I realize that IDLE is a specific IDE for python development and it's included in devel/python27.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 29, 2011)

ZombieBeefchunk said:
			
		

> Cool. I'll check that out. I'll be able to run that from within Gnome or?



Yeah, absolutely.  If you want an X11 editor similar to vi, there is gvim.  The newer emacs with daemon mode works well for switching between the x11 client and the console.


----------



## ZombieBeefchunk (Jul 29, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> Yeah, absolutely.  If you want an X11 editor similar to vi, there is gvim.  The newer emacs with daemon mode works well for switching between the x11 client and the console.



Nice. Sounds like exactly what I'm after  Thanks a lot guys. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ZombieBeefchunk (Jul 29, 2011)

Or thanks a lot guy, I should say


----------



## oldagedguy (Aug 13, 2021)

10 years later a dude comes along and has this same issue on FreeBSD 13.0. he solved the problem by installing py38-tkinter-3.8.10_6. 
That is all. We return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## nik0tine (Aug 22, 2021)

lol!


----------

